# So big www/chromium port?



## YuryG (Dec 19, 2015)

Today's port for www/chromium is 1210266772 bytes (=1.13GiB)? Really??? It was painful when it was 300MiB, but now it's more than 1GiB. Is it O.K.? Should we expect tens of GiB in several months?
P. S. Sorry, if it's too emotional and misplaced post…


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 19, 2015)

That's a question for the Chromium Project, not FreeBSD. FreeBSD has no control over that or knowledge of future work.


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 19, 2015)

It's been reported, but no answer yet: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=569095


----------



## YuryG (Dec 19, 2015)

tobik said:


> It's been reported, but no answer yet: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=569095


In that report it's said that it may be because of "policy not to download anything at compile time". Is there anything to download? May be they want to include full X.Org and similar?.. Never liked chrome, though. Too aggressive policies.


----------



## youngunix (Dec 28, 2015)

We might need a new broweser in the future, I've been using www/firefox for years and now it's becoming as garbage filled as (chrome) www/chromium. But really, you better off using www/firefox.


----------



## YuryG (Dec 28, 2015)

youngunix said:


> ...But really, you better off using www/firefox.


I love(d) www/firefox, although it becomes more and more spoiled, as you've said. Some things do not work in either known browser on FreeBSD, some others work only in one of them, and some features (sometimes I make web pages) need to be tested in all current browsers (even in that terrible GNOME's child www/epiphany).


----------

